# Another Stupid Question Sir/ Madame= Wide angle adapter



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Another stupid question from me again which I never see in any post in CR. ( Or I miss this one).
After I see the Post "EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly" and Almost $ 3,000 US Dollars, The More I Think about my Dumb Quistion.
Long time ago, I use to do the video/ film record movie as hobby, Start from 8mm., super 8 Sound, VHS, MINI-DV, and hard drive system. 
Yes, When I want longer range / tele. picture, I just put my add on tele.(1.5 X ) Lens on top of my Video camera lens. And If I want to shoot more wide angle, I just pop my Wide angle ( 0.65X) Lens on the top of camera Lens= Similar to filter.
Yes, Now , Some of Canon Lenses for DSLR , we can use 1.4X and 2X to get the Longer Range picture with out spend money arms and Legs. BUT FOR ADD ON LENS(AT THE BACK OF THE NORMAL LENS) for Super Wide angle effect= Why no one do this add-on wide angle lens ?
NO, I do not want to spend $ 3,000 US Dollars for EF 11-24 just F=4.0, Because I already have Tamron 11-18 mm.F/4.5-5.6 , Canon EF 17-40 MM L. Plus TS-E 24 MM L MK II and Rokinon 14 mm, F/2.8.
Yes, Sir/ Madame, That is my Stupid question.
Thousand thanks to answer.
Have a great work Week.
Surapon


----------



## Tinky (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Surapon

Here's my stab at a stupid answer 

You can gather more light at the front by using a convex adaptor, as the light still passes through the master element block the image projection will cover the sensor.

If you put it in behind you are stretching or bending the light path that the objective lens has given you, you are restricted by the field of view of the objective lens. 

Now, some smart cookies have actually done what you have suggested, and put a wide angle converter behind the lens, but it only works when there is image circle to spare, such as using an EF full-frame lens on an APS-C sensor camera.

Metabones speed boosters are basically using redundancy in the lens only available because of the crop factor.

I think


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 19, 2015)

Dear friend Surapon. Yes there are wide angle converters (0.65x for example), to be threaded in front of video cameras.

However the loss of sharpness, and high levels of chromatic aberration and barrel distortion, do not encourage Canon and other serious manufacturers to produce this kind of thing.

There are wide-angle converter lenses manufactured in china, which cost a hundred dollars, but will steal the picture quality, much worse than a tele converter 2x.

I personally am not a big fan of fish-eye effect, and I wish there wide angle lenses like Sigma 12-24mm rectilinear high quality. The Sigma 12-24mm (new model) has good image quality at F8, and very good in F11. Those who want quality similar in F4, should prepare the pocket for something like $ 3000.


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

Tinky said:


> Hi Surapon
> 
> Here's my stab at a stupid answer
> 
> ...



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Tinky.
Your answer are Clear and Make Logic sense to me, And I complete under stand Now. Yes, Sir, Canon Co. want to sell us $ 3000 US Dollars New Wide Angle Lens = Better to sell 0.65 X( If they made), 1.4X and 2X at $ 500 Us Dollars.
Have a great work Week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 19, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. Yes there are wide angle converters (0.65x for example), to be threaded in front of video cameras.
> 
> However the loss of sharpness, and high levels of chromatic aberration and barrel distortion, do not encourage Canon and other serious manufacturers to produce this kind of thing.
> 
> ...




Thousand Thanks, Sir, Dear Great Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Sir, Your answer are right to the point, When we watch the Video 20-40 years ago, Just on the 24 inches or 40 Inches MAX. Standard TV 550-700 Lines ( ?)---Ha, Ha, Ha, Not just Right Now Super LED 80 Inches TV screen= Yes, Long time ago Bad Video from 0.65X or 2X plastic Lenses adaptor= No one can see the Difference quality of video.= You are Right Sir.
Yes, Sir, Now and the Near Future WE have 22 MP and will go up to 100 MP DSLR soon, and we can not stand for " the loss of sharpness, and high levels of chromatic aberration and barrel distortion", which made by $ 500 US Dollars adapter.
Have a great Day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 19, 2015)

Dear Surapon. 
I am a firm believer that there are no stupid questions, just questions you don't know the answer to. 
Unless you are asking for the third or fourth time, then it might be stupid or just that you don't understand the explanation. ;D
Some times there are people who have the same question but are afraid to ask, so being the first does not mean you are alone. 
Besides, you are I'm sure much more knowledgable in your field of architecture than many of us, some of us know about this some of us know about that. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Teachers and Friends.
> Another stupid question from me again which I never see in any post in CR. ( Or I miss this one).
> After I see the Post "EF 11-24 f/4L USM Coming Shortly" and Almost $ 3,000 US Dollars, The More I Think about my Dumb Quistion.
> Long time ago, I use to do the video/ film record movie as hobby, Start from 8mm., super 8 Sound, VHS, MINI-DV, and hard drive system.
> ...


 
There are Cheap ones, and a few higher quality ones(Raynox). http://raynox.co.jp/english/egindex.htm

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/292491-REG/Raynox_HD_7000PRO_HD_7000_Pro_58mm_0_7x.html/prm/alsVwDtl

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/479712-REG/Raynox_MX_3062_MX_3062PRO_62mm_0_3X_Semi_Fisheye.html/prm/alsVwDtl

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/479710-REG/Raynox_HD_7062_HD_7062PRO_62mm_0_7x_Wide.html


----------



## dcm (Jan 20, 2015)

They have their uses. Canon produces some for the G series where it makes sense since you don't have an interchangeable lens. My old G6 would take a 0.7x WC-DC58N wide-converter or a 1.75x TC-DC58N tele-converter with an adapter to position them beyond the extended lens. It would also take a 58mm 250D for closeups/macro use. There was a noticeable loss of quality in my opinion. It appears the G16 still supports a tele-converter.


----------

